

MailChimp Annual Report - juandazapata
http://mailchimp.com/2013/

======
ktrgardiner
I loved this up until the end when I went to hit the back button. Clearly the
last number should be 29 (or whatever it actually is but I think it's
somewhere around that): the number of times you'll have to hit back to get to
the last page you were on. That's always a pain. Good thing they made up for
it beforehand by making such a great report.

~~~
spindritf
I know that this is a general complaint about breaking a common feature but in
case someone really doesn't know: right-click the back button in your browser
and choose how far back you want to go from the list. Works at least in Chrome
and Firefox.

~~~
ancarda
>I know that this is a general complaint about breaking a common feature

Then stop breaking it.

------
peterjancelis
"18 new users in North Korea"

How do you avoid violating US sanctions on North Korea?

------
farabove
How much was the revenue?

------
cpncrunch
What percentage of your email was spam?

~~~
TrainedMonkey
Looks like they detect abuse and try to shut that down:
[http://mailchimp.com/omnivore/](http://mailchimp.com/omnivore/)

[My definition of spam is selective, and basically includes all the mail that
I do not want.]

~~~
cpncrunch
Well I still get a fair amount of spam through mailchimp - well over 50% of
emails received from them are from spammers who have harvested or purchased an
email address.

Having said that, mailchimp are probably one of the most proactive bulk
mailers in terms of responding to abuse reports. It would just be nice if they
could stop it BEFORE the spam is sent. Here's a suggestion: fine customers
$1000/email if they email purchased/harvested email addresses.

~~~
kevinconroy
They do better than that - if you get high spam complaints on your email (>2%
approx. equals high), your account will be locked. Even if you've been a
paying customer for months. If you go >1% they'll put you on double secret
probation and you have to explain why it's actually totally legit for one of
your campaigns to have such a rate and promise never to do what you did to
cause that again to get it reinstated.

The second part is from personal experience. Although not a spammer, any list
that you harvest from third-parties has an inherently high spam rate and
MailChimp will catch it _fast_.

------
cordite
That was really fun to scroll through!

------
kwijibob
I got to the bottom and thought: "Wow this looks like an interesting service.
I would like to go to their home page and check it out"

Then I clicked on the logo.... nothing.

No link anywhere. Like I am meant to go up to the URL and edit it like an
animal!

~~~
iLoch
Link worked for me! I wonder if there's some MailChimps reading HN.

------
coherentpony
This scrolls _really_ slowly for me. Anyone else?

------
dijit
looks like it's blocked in russia :O

~~~
ancarda
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://mailchimp.com/2013/)

------
pan69
> 2.98 HOURS OF DOWNTIME

I don't get this. 2 hours and 98 minutes? Not sure how to read this...

~~~
ProAm
2 hours and 58.8 minutes (98% of 1 hour)

